# [SOLVED] Drukarka HP LJ 1100

## wariat

Nie wiem co i kied sie stalo, nie uzywam drukarki na codzien, jedno jest pewne teraz nei dziala ... odinstalowalem wszystko, zainstalowalem na nowo (wszystko co dotyczy drukarki) i i tak nic ... rece mi opadly ... przeczytalem chyba wszystkei watki tu na forum, wszystkei howto jakie znalazlem i ... nie widze bledu, ale jednak nie dziala  :Sad: 

Czegos zapewne nei zauwazam, ale naprawde nei mam juz pojecia czego, no i jednoczesnie nie mam pomyslu z ktorej strony problem ugryzc.

jajko (2.6.13-gentoo-r5):

```

Device Drivers/Parallel port support :

<*> Parallel port support

<*>   PC-style hardware

< >     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)

[*]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] IEEE 1284 transfer modes

Device Drivers/Character devices:

<*> Parallel printer support

  [ ]   Support for console on line printer

```

System drukarke widzi:

```

# dmesg |egrep "(print|parport|lp0)"

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1100

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: ECP mode

# lpstat -a

LaserJet-1100A accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

# lpoptions -d LaserJet-1100A

job-sheets=none,none copies=1 outputorder=normal number-up=1 number-up-layout=btlr wrap=false position=center REt=Dark TonerDensity=5 Dithering=Normal InputSlot=Default MediaType=Paper PageSize=A4 Resolution=600x600dpi Economode=Off QualityType=High PrintoutMode=High Quality=FromPrintoutMode

```

Błędów jako takich nie ma:

```

# cat  /var/log/cups/error_log |grep "^E"

mickey ~ #

```

Cupsy via browser dzialaja i drukarke (jej stan) widza i on sie tam zmienia ... druk mozna zainicjowac ... ale po chwili dokument zostanie przeniesiony do archiwalnych, drukarka przestaje "mrugac' a wydruku nie ma  :Sad: 

w logu (po nacisnieciu w cupsach na wydruk strony testowej) mam:

```

 # tail -f -n 0 /var/log/cups/error_log

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] ReadClient: 7 GET /printers/LaserJet-1100A?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 26279

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=26279)

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] SendCommand: 7 file=9

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/LaserJet-1100A HTTP/1.1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = ''

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] print_job: requesting-user-name = ''

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 36.

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 36.

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Job 36 queued on 'LaserJet-1100A' by ''.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Job 36 hold_until = 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob(36, 0x54d770)

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob() id = 36, file = 0/1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: argv = "LaserJet-1100A","36","","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00036-001"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/LaserJet-1100A.ppd"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=parallel:/dev/lp0"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=LaserJet-1100A"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: statusfds = [ 10 11 ]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 12 -1 ]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 13 14 ]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0x7fffff95cba0, 0x7fffff95bd80, 12, 14, 11)

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 26280) for job 36.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 12 15 ]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0x7fffff95cba0, 0x7fffff95bd80, 13, 15, 11)

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 26281) for job 36.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 13 ]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel", 0x7fffff95cba0, 0x7fffff95bd80, 12, 13, 11)

I [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 26282) for job 36.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] Page = 595x842; 18,14 to 577,828

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%EndComments

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%EndResource

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%EndProlog

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] pw = 559.0, pl = 813.2

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 577.0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] PageTop = 827.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] 0 %%EOF

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] Saw EOF!

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] LANG = "en"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] are supported and installed on your system.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:35 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] ReadClient: 7 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] SendError: 7 code=404 (Not Found)

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] CloseClient: 7

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.11 $ running...

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Parsing PPD file ...

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option ColorSpace

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Resolution

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option PageSize

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option PageRegion

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Model

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option PrintoutMode

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option ImageableArea

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option PaperDimension

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option InputSlot

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Manualfeed

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option MediaType

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Duplex

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Economode

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Copies

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option REt

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option TonerDensity

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Quality

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option QualityType

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Added option Font

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Parameter Summary

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] -----------------

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Spooler: cups

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Printer: LaserJet-1100A

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/LaserJet-1100A.ppd

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1100A Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Job title: Test Page

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] File(s) to be printed:

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] <STDIN>

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] ================================================

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] File: <STDIN>

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] ================================================

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Reading PostScript input ...

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] -----------

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%EndProlog

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] -----------

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Dark

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: REt=Dark --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Dark

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: REt=Dark --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *TonerDensity 5

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: TonerDensity=5

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: TonerDensity=5 --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Paper

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: MediaType=Paper --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Paper

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: MediaType=Paper --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Off

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Economode=Off --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *QualityType Draft

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: QualityType=Draft --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: QualityType=Draft

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: QualityType=Draft --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex None

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=None

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Option: Duplex=None --> Setting option

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] -----------

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] New page:  1 1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Stopping search for page header options

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Found:

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] pageHeight sub                  % Move down...

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Starting renderer

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET MEDIATYPE=NORMAL

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET RET=DARK

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET DENSITY=5

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] @PJL SET PRINTQUALITY=DRAFT

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] <job data>

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] renderer PID kid4=26296

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] renderer command: gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpi js -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP LaserJet" -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -dDuplex=false -r300 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOut putFile=- -

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] Closing renderer

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] LANG = "en"

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] are supported and installed on your system.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [07/Nov/2005:00:16:36 +0100] [Job 36] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sDEVICE=ijs' '-sIjs Server=hpijs' '-sDeviceManufacturer=HEWLETT-PACKARD' '-sDeviceModel=HP LaserJet' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dDuplex=false' '-r300' '-sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=0,Quality:MediaType=0,Quality:PenSet=0,PS:MediaPosition=7' ' -dIjsUseOutputFD' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:05 +0100] [Job 36] KID3 exited with status 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] KID4 finished

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] KID4 exited with status 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] KID3 finished

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] Renderer process finished

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36]

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:08 +0100] [Job 36] Closing foomatic-rip.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:10 +0100] UpdateJob: job 36, file 0 is complete.

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:10 +0100] CancelJob: id = 36

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:10 +0100] StopJob: id = 36, force = 0

D [07/Nov/2005:00:17:10 +0100] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

Naprawde nei kumam o co chodzi ... Drukarka jest tak standardowa jak tylko mozna, zwykla stara laserowka packarda podlaczona pod LPT. Dziala od reki pod kazdym windowsem, mandarynka, ... pod gentoo tez mi dzialala i nagle cos jej odbilo ... tak to pewnie moja wina ale naprawde nei mam pomyslu czego jeszcze powinienem dotknac, co sprawdzic zeby w koncu zakorbilo...Last edited by wariat on Wed Nov 09, 2005 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kadu

Moze zamiast CUPSa sprobuj foomatica??

----------

## milu

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Moze zamiast CUPSa sprobuj foomatica??

 

Zanim doradzisz polecam zapoznać się czym jest foomatic a czym CUPS. Foomatic nie zastąpi cups - on uzupełnia menedżera wydruku jakim jest m.in. cups, lpd, lprng.

----------

## kadu

Ja tez mialem problem z CUPSem, ale zainstalowalem foomatica i pomoglo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wariat

To moze ja tylko wzgledem uzupelnienia:

```

mickey ~ # equery l *cups*

[ Searching for package '*cups*' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.30 (0)

mickey ~ # equery l foomatic*

[ Searching for package 'foomatic*' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-20050606 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2 (0)

mickey ~ # equery l hpijs

[ Searching for package 'hpijs' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-print/hpijs-1.7.1 (0)

```

Lub tak jesli wygodniej:

```

# emerge -pv cups libgnomecups gnome-cups-manager foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db foomatic foomatic-filters hpijs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1  +nls +pam +samba (-slp) +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.30  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-20050606  +cups +ppds 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2  +cups +samba 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hpijs-1.7.1  +cups +foomaticdb +ppds 0 kB

```

Probowalem zmieniac driver z polecanego foomatic/hpijs (en), na foomartic/ljet4 (en) efekt jest taki sam, znaczy system mysli ze drukuje, po czym cos jakgdyby "anuluje druk", drukarka przechodzi w standby (przestaje dane przyjmowac), dokument jest przenoszony do 'wydrukowanych' i koniec. 

Nie mam pojecia co moge sprobowac zmergowac od nowa... normalnie juz zero pomyslow. Wiem ze cos mam zle, bo to musi dzialac, szczegolnie z tak standardowa, by nie powiedziec prostacka i starodawna drukarka.

Zakladam tez ze jajko jest dobrze skonfigurowane skoro drukarka jest wykrywana "po imieniu", czego "dowod" w pierwszym moim poscie. Gdzies jeszce musze spojzec, ale przegladajac wszystkie howto i cale forum nie trafilem jakos na miejsce ktore jeszcze warto sprawdzic (co oczywiscie nie znaczy ze tego tam nie ma, a ja nie przeoczylem :> )

Update: literowki

Re kadu: 1. nie ma czegos takiego w portage, 2. To IMO _MUSI_ dzialac z tym co w portage jest 3. 1+2 pomysl z turboprint odpuszczamLast edited by wariat on Mon Nov 07, 2005 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kadu

moze sprobuj programu Turboprint??

----------

## wariat

Działa!

Problem był w konfiguracji Kernela ... aktualnie jest tak:

```

Device Drivers/Parallel port support :

 <*> Parallel port support

         <*>   PC-style hardware

         < >     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)

         [ ]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)

         [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

         [*] IEEE 1284 transfer modes

Device Drivers/Character devices:

<*> Parallel printer support

[ ]   Support for console on line printer

```

Zakorbilo natycmiast po wylaczeniu Use FIFO/DMA...

Co dziwniejsze (dla mnie) na Gnome 2.12 Live CD gdzie drukowanie dzialalo jajko (2.6.12-8-386 Ubuntu) skonfigurowane jest tak:

```

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

```

nasuwa sie wiec pytanie czy kompilowanie obslugi portu rownoleglego jako modul jest z jakiegos powodu lepsze, czy moze jajko w gentoo jest w jakis sposob popsute...

```

# uname -a

Linux mickey 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #27 Wed Nov 9 19:00:37 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

tak czy siak wazne ze dziala!Last edited by wariat on Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

 *wariat wrote:*   

> Zakorbilo natycmiast po wylaczeniu Use FIFO/DMA...

 

Nie jestem pewien do końca, ale żeby to działało prawdopodobnie:

- musisz mieć włączony w BIOS odpowiedni tryb (ECP, EPP lub ECP+EPP)

- ustawienia IRQ / DMA przekazywane jako parametry modułu / do jądra powinny pokrywać się z tymi z BIOSu.

Być może pies jest pogrzebany w którymś z tych punktów.

----------

## wariat

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie jestem pewien do końca, ale żeby to działało prawdopodobnie:
> 
> - musisz mieć włączony w BIOS odpowiedni tryb (ECP, EPP lub ECP+EPP)
> ...

 

ECP+EPP jest wlaczone ... co do parametrow modulu to ... sprawdze (jak dowiem sie jak  :Wink:  Ale generalnie w Bios mam ze tak powiem standatdowe ustawienia. Chwilowo nie mam dostepu do kompa z Gentoo, ale jutro sprobuje poszukac jak to z tymi przerwaniami i innymi jest.

----------

## argasek

Żebyś długo nie szukał:

1) skompiluj jako moduł =)

2) /usr/src/linux/Documentation/parport.txt

----------

## wariat

Musze jako modul? 

Mam w Bios: 378/IRQ7 DMA 3

i to sie zgadza z tym:

```

mickey ~ # cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/base-addr

888     1912

mickey ~ # cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/irq

7

mickey ~ # cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/dma

3

```

Nie wiem tylko co to jest to 1912 ... zaraz sprobuje doczytac, ale reszta pasuje...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> base-addr       Parallel port's base address, or addresses if the port
> 
>                 has more than one in which case they are separated
> ...

 

Czyli to 1912 (&h778) to jakis drugi adres tego portu ... nie wiem czy moze to generowac jakis problem i skad drugi adres, ale jesli to ma sie zgadzac z tym co w Biosie to sie zgadza tylko jest o jeden ades wiecej.

Ponadto (aby drazyc temat dalej):

```

# cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/modes

PCSPP,TRISTATE

```

co znaczyloby ze port jest w trybie SPP (jesli dobrze rozumiem to odwrotnosc EPP/ECP, choc w tym dokumencie to jest tak napisane, ze to moze rowniez oznaczac ze jest dostepny tryb SPP, a nie sa dostepne EPP/ECP, a gdyby byly to to SPP by nie zniknelo tylko w modes byloby wiecej 'mozliwosci'.

w tej chwili dmesg o moim porcie mowi tak (tu pojawia sie ten poszukiwany &h778):

```

# dmesg |grep parport

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1100

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

```

przedtem mowil inaczej i pojawialo sie cos takiego (to z pierwszego postu w watku):

```

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: ECP mode 

```

Ale przypomne ze wtedy drukarka nie dzialala, a teraz dziala ... No i komunikacja jest jednak dwustronna skoro komputer odczytuje nazwe drukarki... chyba ze to nie ma zwiazku.Last edited by wariat on Fri Nov 11, 2005 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

Możliwe że ten drugi to jakiś adres sterujący (?), ale przeważnie tylko bazowy ma znaczenie. Wobec zgodności danych z BIOSem rozkładam ręce  :Sad: 

Nie, moduł nie jest konieczny, możesz przekazywać parametry do modułu w jądrze za pomocą LILO/GRUB. (w przypadku LILO, parametr append="..." ).

----------

## wariat

No ok, wszystko dziala wiec tak na prawde mozna by drazyc temat tylko po to zeby wysledzic ewentualny blad w gentoo-sources. Zakladam ze to moze byc blad, bo jajko od Ubuntu (Gnome 2.12 LiveCD) mialo te feralna opcje wlaczona a jednak drukarka dzialala. Ja neiststy jestem za cienki zeby stwierdzic czy i gdzie jest ewentualny blad. Sprobuje jeszcze skompilowac wszystko jak w Ubuntu czyli jako moduly kernela... zobaczymy co wtedy sie porobi.

Swoja droga, jak jest lepiej kompilowac takie cos jak obsluge portu jako modul czy wkompilowac w kernel. Innymi slowy, jak to ocenic co warto miec wbudowane w jajko, a co doladowywane dynamicznie (rozumiem, ze nawet jak dam to jakomodul to on sie i tak zaladuje w chwli startu systemu, kiedy zostanie wykryty port, co sklania mnie do myslenia, ze kompilowanie jako modul nie oszczedzi mi ramu/zasobow/whatever, a co najwyzej wrecz przeciwnie).

----------

## argasek

 *wariat wrote:*   

> Swoja droga, jak jest lepiej kompilowac takie cos jak obsluge portu jako modul czy wkompilowac w kernel. Innymi slowy, jak to ocenic co warto miec wbudowane w jajko, a co doladowywane dynamicznie (rozumiem, ze nawet jak dam to jakomodul to on sie i tak zaladuje w chwli startu systemu, kiedy zostanie wykryty port, co sklania mnie do myslenia, ze kompilowanie jako modul nie oszczedzi mi ramu/zasobow/whatever, a co najwyzej wrecz przeciwnie).

 

Wiesz, to jest indywidualna preferencja, tak jak jeden woli brunetki, a inny rude  :Wink:  Ja stosuję dość prostą zasadę:

- ALSA - moduły.

- systemy plików i rzeczy z których korzystam powszechnie (typu moduł obsługi ide-cd itd.), do jądra.

Generalnie moduły są wygodniejsze, ale jeśli wiesz że 360/365 dni w roku np. korzystasz z karty sieciowej na konkretnym chipie, to nie widzę sensu robienia z tego modułu.

----------

## wariat

Skompilowalem jako modul i nie dziala ... mam tak:

```

# egrep "PRINTER|PARPORT" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

```

modul lp nie zaladowal sie sam (nie wiem czy powinien, ale sie nie zaladowal) tak czy siak jak ja go juz zaladowalem to wyglada to tak jak powinno (pomijajac koncowke) czyli:

```

# dmesg |egrep "parport|lp0"

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1100

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: ECP mode

parport0: FIFO is stuck

parport0: PE,1 timeout (1) in ecp_write_block_pio

parport0: FIFO is stuck

parport0: PE,1 timeout (1) in ecp_write_block_pio

```

wroce do poprzedniego ustawienia czyli po prostu parport wkompiluje w jajko a to FIFO wylacze ... w koncu wtedy dziala, ja jak mowilem jestem za cienki zeby sledzic tu jakis blad ... jesli jest blad akurat tutaj, bo nie mozna wykluczyc ze ma na to wplyw jakies inne moje (zle) ustawienie. 

Dzialajaca (u mnie) konfiguracja jest kilka postow wyzej, w tym watku (to gdyby ktos szukal gdzie problem jest [SOLVED] znalazlwszy ten watek za jakis czas).

----------

